

Gunther, Christine and Otto (2014) - xDola
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/special/2014/newsspec_8703/index.html

======
comrh
His car did 800,000+ km with the same engine and transmission? That's
possible?!

~~~
trhway
My understanding that it is the old G-class which is slightly civilized, if
any, of the German military jeep. Like these old Land Rovers we watch in old
documentaries, only even more sturdy.

By the way the car has "300 GD" visible on the photo - inline non-turbo
diesel. 1M km isn't unheard of for it.

~~~
comrh
This has a claim of 1.9 million km in a 2006 Silverado with original engine
and transmission. [1] Honestly I'm less surprised about an engine going that
distance than the transmission, it has so many moving parts.

[http://www.theautonet.com/en/2014/02/28/10-cars-that-have-
tr...](http://www.theautonet.com/en/2014/02/28/10-cars-that-have-traveled-
over-15-million-miles)

------
hannes2000
Instapaper Text Link, if the site doesn't scroll for you:
[https://www.instapaper.com/text?u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.bbc.co.uk...](https://www.instapaper.com/text?u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.bbc.co.uk%2Fnews%2Fspecial%2F2014%2Fnewsspec_8703%2Findex.html)

------
ajmurmann
Anyone else having random scroll issues on Android phones with this article?
It's just jumping around randomly once I got a little further down.

------
di
Interesting that the article fails to call this form of travel for what it is:
overlanding.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Overlanding](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Overlanding)

> Overlanding is self-reliant overland travel to remote destinations where the
> journey is the principal goal.

~~~
Jun8
"A good traveler has no fixed plans and is not intent upon arriving." Laozi
([https://en.wikiquote.org/wiki/Laozi](https://en.wikiquote.org/wiki/Laozi))

